# هام جدا(أرجو التثبيت): === دعوة إلى النهوض بالعلوم العربية ===



## bobo8080 (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.

ارتأيت و أتمنى أن يكون هناك من يؤيدني أنه بعد التصويت على جدوى تعريب الهندسة ( %70.23ّ لصالح التعريب ) الذي طرحه الأخ Eng. MohammedBakry يجب أن نمر إلى المرحلة التالية ألا و هي *النهوض بالعلوم العربية بالبدء بتعريب الهندسة و غيرها *.:67::5:

و أقترح أن نبدء بجمع الأفكار حول المنهجية التي سيتم بها التعريب.


و سوف أبدأ أنا بنفسي:


+الإقتراحات :

1 : تكوين لجان حيث تتكلف كل لجنةبمهمة معينة :
لجنة تحديد منهجية الترجمة و المصطلحات و القاموس المستعمل .
لجنة تطوير موقع النشر .
لجنة الترجمة و تتكون من عدة لجان حسب المجالات العلمية.
لجنة المراجعة.
.
.
.
2 : تحديد المجالات التي سنبدأ بها .
3 :إ جراء إجتماعات بطريقة منتظمة .
4 : وصع قانون داخلي .
5 : وضع دروس بالفيديو مع التجارب.


و شكرا :7:

في انتظار اقتراحاتكم.​


----------



## ابن سينا (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الأخ المهندس bobo8080 بارك الله بك على هذا النشاط وتلك الحيوية...فكرة طيبة ممتازة وقد كتب فيها مهندسون في هذا المنتدى...انظر في هذا الرابط الذي يدعو إلى تعريب الهندسة..نحو هندسة عربية:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t10363.html


----------



## bobo8080 (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا أخي ابن سينا .
ارجو أن تكون من المنضمين و أن تساعدني في نشر الخبر.

شكرا .


----------



## bobo8080 (23 يونيو 2009)

يبدو أن لا أحد يود التعريب .
شكرا على أي حال.


----------

